# 45G Skimmerless & Sumpless tank



## yvr75 (May 21, 2010)

My new tank has been set up for about 6 months now and I thought it was time to share a couple of shots of it. Keep in mind that this tank is still a work in progress. The plastic cup that can be seen right next to the Vortech is where I keep the Banggai Fry. They have been doign really well there and I have not lost any so far.

I almost forget to mention that water changes are done every 2 months and I don't dose anything. There are 7 fish that get fed 2 to 3 times a day a mixture of frozen food, pellets and cyclopeeze.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous tank Daniel. Definitely you have a "green thumb" when it comes to reefing. Great to see someone with excellent success doing it the old school, skimmerless/sumpless way. As we have discussed before, reefing is more of an art than a science and your artwork is very beautiful and healthy. Great job.

Anthony


----------



## yvr75 (May 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Absolutely gorgeous tank Daniel. Definitely you have a "green thumb" when it comes to reefing. Great to see someone with excellent success doing it the old school, skimmerless/sumpless way. As we have discussed before, reefing is more of an art than a science and your artwork is very beautiful and healthy. Great job.
> 
> Anthony


Thanks Anthony, your set ups have definitely been an inspiration for me. I am very happy with how this set up turned out for the most part. 
How is the elegance doing


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh wow. Your scape and arrangement are gorgeous. Would love to know more about your specs seeing as how you went skim/sump free. Your water conditions must be ideal considering the Banggai are breeding.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

The Elegance is doing awesome. I target feed it with mysis & twisted it around so now with the flow, it is looking super happy. Thanks again.

Anthony


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

This tank is even better in person.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Where did the pics go?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

nice looking coral display, what lighting are you using?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

DR1V3N said:


> Oh wow. Your scape and arrangement are gorgeous. Would love to know more about your specs seeing as how you went skim/sump free. Your water conditions must be ideal considering the Banggai are breeding.


I'd love to know how this is set up too, even though I'm not a reefer. Sounds really interesting.


----------



## Fishdude (Feb 20, 2012)

fantastic, nice to see some other low tech success stories.... but what an amazing tank! My tank 120g has a small hang on skimmer, so I cheat, but old school set ups can work. I have 12 fish, 3 of them are huge, water crystal clear and I don't do water changes


----------



## yvr75 (May 21, 2010)

The Guy said:


> nice looking coral display, what lighting are you using?


Current USA outer Orbit 1x150 14k MH + 4x24 T5 ATI Blue Plus


----------



## yvr75 (May 21, 2010)

Fishdude said:


> fantastic, nice to see some other low tech success stories.... but what an amazing tank! My tank 120g has a small hang on skimmer, so I cheat, but old school set ups can work. I have 12 fish, 3 of them are huge, water crystal clear and I don't do water changes


How long has your set up been running for? Is it a reef or fish only kind of set up?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

yvr75 said:


> Current USA outer Orbit 1x150 14k MH + 4x24 T5 ATI Blue Plus


I think sometimes if we mess with our set up's too much, it's worse than if you just let the rock and water flow do it's work, your set set up is proof of that, good lighting makes a hugh difference as well IMO. Good on you! your tank is beautiful.


----------



## Fishdude (Feb 20, 2012)

quick reply to : yvr75


just fish and live rock, it has been set up for 6-8 months. there was originally no skimmer, but after I added fish some of the bigger fish (porcupine puffer, bird wrasse, trigger) the nitrates started going up and I got some algae issues. So I got one of the cheap Coralie hang on skimmers, now I don't do water changes. I have a deep sand bed on one side of the tank and about 30 times per hour water flow. Lots of live rock.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hey Daniel, where is the clown is he still hosted in elegance in Anthony's tank ,or he is in you tank?
Post some new pictures with those bountiful highfin gobies , are they still together ?


----------



## yvr75 (May 21, 2010)

arash53 said:


> Hey Daniel, where is the clown is he still hosted in elegance in Anthony's tank ,or he is in you tank?
> Post some new pictures with those bountiful highfin gobies , are they still together ?


I think the clown is still hosting the elegance. Here are a couple of pics of the Hi-fin Gobies. Pics are just ok as they were taken with my phone.


----------

